# Missha fans!



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

Thought we should start a thread, since it's so popular and we're overrunning the Ipsy thread!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## mimosette (Feb 2, 2013)

Question : My skin is just a wee bit lighter than in my profile pic. (but will soon be that color again, no matter how much sunscreen  I use, thanks to long days spent on the boat)

  Is the 21 shade going to be too light for me ? Before I place my order ?

Edit : Damn, I forgot I changed my profile pic !


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

Mimosette, I'm not too sure. I'm on my first Missha, but the #21 seems fair enough for me..I use lighter shades of foundation as well, like within the first two to three shades of most lines.


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 2, 2013)

I love the Missha #21. I am very pale. I just got a free full size one for ordering from the Missha website for the first time. I ordered one of their nail polishes, a shiny green one.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

I ordered the beauty cleansing balm, which is a thick paste. I absolutely love it! It took off all my makeup, including eye stuff. Awesome to try as an alternative to traditional makeup removers.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2013)

I wish I'd gotten that cleansing balm! I just got a couple of the little eyeshadows...but they're cute colors with metallic finishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 2, 2013)

I just figured I'd post this special offer info here in case anyone needs to know how to get in on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The special offer is still going on, if you are registering with an email address for the first time. Go to the Missha site, click 'Register', put in your info and a little window will pop up that says you have a special offer, click OK on the little pop up window. Add something to your cart that is $1 or more, then go to the Cart screen and click the little bubble next to the special offer, this will add the BB cream to your cart. From there, just check out and make sure the BB cream is listed in your cart before you checkout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachael1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Not sure if I can post this but there is a link on glossybox Facebook for 30% off some products: http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=ListMainSale5&amp;pkg=179&amp;no=3


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 2, 2013)

I got my missha today and the 21 is perfect! I tried it on my hand and thought it looked too brown toned but after about 5 minutes it looked amazing! I guess it oxidized and blended beautifully! My hand looked soooo good. I'm normally the next to lightest of any brand  of foundation (fairly light in bare minerals) and the 13 was way too light. For this deal you can't pass it up if you're fair skinned.....just be sure to let it sit several minutes then see how it looks. Even with shipping I paid what I would have for a drugstore BB and this is a Korean one and is by far superior. Think I'm gonna have hubby sign up and order one for "him!" And the matching $5 concealer.


----------



## starryeyed (Feb 2, 2013)

I love Missha's BB Cream! I was all over that place and Etude House when I was in Korea a few years back. Over there, it's like a low-end drugstore type of brand. Here, we hold it in higher regard for it because it's from a foreign place, haha. I wish their stuff was made here so it'd be just as cheap as it is in Korea.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 2, 2013)

I've had my Missha BB for about a year now, though I wouldn't use as regularly last year. I use it more often now and I just love it so much! I always thought mine was #23, but it's actually #21, either way, it fits me perfectly. I also have 2 of the bb boomers, one is the Style Art Designing Pore Silky Boomer and the other is the M BB Boomer...they are meh...idk I don't like the way they smell. I also have the Super Aqua Detoxifying Peeling gel, though I left it at home, so I haven't used it in like 3 months D: So I don't remember how it was last time I used it D;


----------



## CarmenVF (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm jealous that you guys are getting your orders already. I place my order last Saturday morning and i just checked my account and it says it hasn't shipped yet. I'll just be over here obsessively checking the mail.


----------



## Rachael1 (Feb 3, 2013)

> I love Missha's BB Cream! I was all over that place and Etude House when I was in Korea a few years back. Over there, it's like a low-end drugstore type of brand. Here, we hold it in higher regard for it because it's from a foreign place, haha. I wish their stuff was made here so it'd be just as cheap as it is in Korea.


 I went to a local Asian market outside Philly to see if they sold it and they said the same thing that it was low end and the lady then tried to sell me $50 BB cream...


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 3, 2013)

I got my order yesterday, and I was very impressed. Doesn't seem low end to me! Even the packaging is nice.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 3, 2013)

I honestly don't care if Missha is low end or high end, I like it, it's good and it works.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 3, 2013)

Shipping is a little expensive, but with how much you gals love that BB cream...I had to take advantage of the offer.  Thanks a lot, you enablers.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I honestly don't care if Missha is low end or high end, I like it, it's good and it works.


 Agreed...and I feel that way about beauty products in general! If something works well for me, then I like it! Plus, with my budget, spending $50+ on a BB cream when I get get something that works perfectly for me for half the price is just silly and gives me less to spend on other fun things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my missha today and the 21 is perfect! I tried it on my hand and thought it looked too brown toned but after about 5 minutes it looked amazing! I guess it oxidized and blended beautifully! My hand looked soooo good. I'm normally the next to lightest of any brand  of foundation (fairly light in bare minerals) and the 13 was way too light. For this deal you can't pass it up if you're fair skinned.....just be sure to let it sit several minutes then see how it looks. Even with shipping I paid what I would have for a drugstore BB and this is a Korean one and is by far superior. Think I'm gonna have hubby sign up and order one for "him!" And the matching $5 concealer.


 Let me know if this works and if they'll ship it to the same address!  

I wore it for the first time this morning and WOW.  A-ma-zing.  And thank you to whoever mentioned that it will look gray/too pale at first, so I didn't freak out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Normally, no matter what brand of foundation I use, my combo skin makes an oil slick on my forehead and dry patches on my cheeks by about 2 pm.  But this? I applied it at about 7:30 am, dusted with Tarte Amazonian Clay Finishing powder, went to church (where I chased after kids all morning in the nursery), took my kids to lunch, went grocery shopping, ran a few errands, came home... and it is still FLAWLESS.  It hasn't faded, I'm not shiny, or patchy.  Oh, and I totally feel good about myself for actually "remembering" to wear sunscreen this morning! (the BB Cream has SPF 42)

Ladies... I'm in love.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let me know if this works and if they'll ship it to the same address!


 They will...I used his name and my secondary email address, and the same mailing address as the first order.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry, not trying to bug you... were you able to use the same card? Or did you use his?  (just trying to make sure I don't mess it up! Thank you!)


 Same billing and shipping address, same debit card. Different shipping name (don't know if this is necessary) and different email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same billing and shipping address, same debit card. Different shipping name (don't know if this is necessary) and different email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You are wonderful, thank you!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm jealous that you guys are getting your orders already. I place my order last Saturday morning and i just checked my account and it says it hasn't shipped yet. I'll just be over here obsessively checking the mail.


 I know, me too! I came home yesterday expecting to see my package...no such luck for me. Sad panda!


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 3, 2013)

I got mine yesterday and already love it.  This is the first cream that actually feels like it gives me full coverage - usually I feel the need to put a bunch of powder on as well (yeah...).  Love the way it looks.  Went on a little scary, it almost looked gray at first, but once it was on, I was loving the way it looked.  I ordered another today using a different email address and my husband's information.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 3, 2013)

Wore it all day. Love the coverage, but it's not moisturizing enough. I need a dry skin formula for sure.


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 3, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a good powder to wear over a BB cream?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 4, 2013)

I wear a finely milled translucent powder that works well for me...mac's prep &amp; prime translucent powder.


----------



## spaceprincess (Feb 4, 2013)

I use Bare Mineral - Mineral Veil mix with a tiny bit of Make Up Forever HD Powder.  That combination work really really well for me.


----------



## page5 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wore it all day. Love the coverage, but it's not moisturizing enough. I need a dry skin formula for sure.


 I had the same problem - it became patchy after a few hours. Darn dry skin. Unfortunately the #21 is just a little too light for me also :-( 

I would not consider this a full coverage product.


----------



## dd62 (Feb 4, 2013)

I wish they would let us pick the color. I think the 21 would be too dark for me.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 4, 2013)

> I had the same problem - it became patchy after a few hours. Darn dry skin. Unfortunately the #21 is just a little too light for me also :-(Â  I would not consider this a full coverage product.Â


Not full coverage, but medium for sure. I felt like it looked very natural.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 4, 2013)

Just got an email saying its their 4th anniversary and its 40% off the site! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Feb 4, 2013)

Just got an email saying its their 4th anniversary and its 40% off the site! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 4, 2013)

I got that email to but the site is down, well i cant get it to come up it might be just me... I just check my shipping and I should get mine today = so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Feb 4, 2013)

It's slammed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 4, 2013)

The site won't load.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 4, 2013)

Its working now...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 4, 2013)

Well... I bit the bullet and got a Feb Glossybox - the theme is International Makeup - so I'm hoping there is some Missha or other Asian BB cream in there.  If not, then I'll see if the deal is still active.  Shade #21 is a fine for my winter skin but I think I'll need #23 for summer.

And I'm hoping I don't regret the glossybox... oh the horrible, horrible customer service stories *shudders*


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine came in today ! Yeah me!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 4, 2013)

I just LOVE Missha. I bought so much stuff during their holiday sale, I became a VIP.

If any of you are curious about what lies behind those "VIP doors" on the site, 

here you go.....

Edit: the lower price is the VIP sale price btw. It's not clear from the post. But essentially, there are about 20 products or so, that are for 50% off all year round.

VIP Shop
Sort By

Fragrance



Leau De MISSHA [Always Be Mine]
 
$39.00  $19.50
Fragrance



Leau De MISSHA (Stay Beside Me)
 
$39.00  $19.50
Hair Serum



Pro-Cure Silky Coating Hair Essence
 
$15.99  $8.00
Hair Repairing Treatment



Procure Intensive Repairing Treatment
 
$6.99  $3.50
Hair Care Shampoo



Premium Dong Baek (Camellia) Gold Shampoo
 
$16.99  $8.50
Hair Care Conditioner



Premium Dong Baek (Camellia) Gold Rinse
 
$16.99  $8.50
Fermented Yeast Essence Toner



Time Revolution The First Treatment Essence
 
$52.99  $26.50
Advanced Night Repair



Time Revolution Night Repair Science Activator Ampoule
 
$52.99  $26.50
Herbal Prescription BB Cream



MISA Cho Bo Yang BB Cream
 
$45.99  $23.00
Hypoallergenic BB Cream



M Signature Real Complete BB Cream SPF25 PA++
 
$45.99  $23.00
Best BB Cream



M Perfect Cover BB Cream SPF 42 PA+++
 
$29.99  $15.00
Fermented Yeast Essence Sheet Mask



Time Revolution The First Treatment Essence Mask
 
$7.99  $4.00
Gel Sheet Mask



Super Aqua Cell Renew Snail Hydro Gel Mask
 
$5.99  $3.00
Snail Skin Care Set



Super Aqua Cell Renew Snail Set
 
$117.97  $58.99
Snail Mucus Extract 70%



Super Aqua Cell Renew Snail Cream (Limited/Special Set)
 
$49.99  $25.00
Firming Gel Mask



Near Skin Total Repairing Hydro Gel Mask
 
$4.99  $2.50
Anti-aging Night Cream



MISA Golden Snowflake Overnight Cream
 
$55.99  $28.00
24k Gold Toner &amp; Booster



MISA Golden Snowflake First Essence Booster
 
$48.00  $24.00
Hair Essence Ampoule



Premium Camellia Gold Hair Essential Ampoule
 
$13.99  $7.00
Gel Eye Patch



Speedy Solution Clearing Gel Eye Patch
 
$2.49  $1.25
Cotton Sheet Mask (10ea)



10 Pure Source Sheet Masks
 
$19.99  $10.00
Foundation Puff



Air In Puff
 
$2.99  $1.50
Essence UV Protector



All around Safe Block Essence Sun SPF45/PA+++
 
$13.99  $7.00
Must-Haves for Panda Eyes



The Style Eye Makeup Speedy Remover Stick
 
$12.99  $6.50
Mascara Fixer



The Style Power Fix Mascara
 
$12.99  $6.50
Lip &amp; Eye Makeup Remover



The Style Lip &amp; Eye Makeup Remover
 
$5.99  $3.00
Liquid Eyeliner



Signature Sexy Black Eyeliner
 
$13.99  $7.00
Lip Tint



The Style Beautiful Tint
 
$12.99  $6.50
Anti-wrinkle Cream



Time Revolution Delicate Ideal Cream
 
$38.99  $19.50
Blackhead Eraser



Facial Black Sugar Scrub
 
$19.99  $10.00
Night Cream



Time Revolution Night Repair Perfect Master Cream
 
$39.99  $20.00
Rejuvenating Set II



MISA Golden Snowflake Set II
 
$108.97  $54.49
Anti-aging Set II



MISA Cho Bo Yang II
 
$100.97  $50.49
Hydrating Cream



Super Aqua Ultra Waterfull Cream
 
$29.99  $15.00
Foam Cleanser



Super Aqua Refreshing Cleansing Foam
 
$20.00  $10.00
Waterproof Pencil Eyeliner



M Super Extreme Waterproof Soft Pencil Eyeliner (Auto)
 
$10.99  $5.50
    





About Missha  Help Store Location Distributor Â©2011 MISSHA USA. All rights reserved. 

Not sure why I just used a spoiler! Habit I guess?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just LOVE Missha. I bought so much stuff during their holiday sale, I became a VIP.
> 
> ...


 SNAIL MUCUS EXTRACT??? *screaming on the inside*


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 4, 2013)

Of course I also ordered from Missha when I found out about the free BB cream from you guys (thanks for all the great offers you post btw) and I just got my order today. I got a very pretty shimmery violet eyeshadow and the BB cream! I was really excited when I saw my package (still am actually) but I have a few concerns.

The eyeshadow was in a plastic container but came with no case (I guess it's supposed to snap into a compact, but I didn't know that). Anyway, I don't mind that much, it looks like a pretty color and I'm going to find a place for it somewhere in my makeup bags-palettes!

What I'm more worried about is the BB cream, because it looks like it's expired! I always check the expiration date when I receive cosmetics, and this one says August 23, 2012! I really wish I am wrong, but I don't think so... here is the picture so that you can see too! I feel bad saying anything, since it was free, so I will just use it right away before it gets bad (I tested it on my hand and the smell + texture seems great) and leave my current Skin79 BB cream aside to use later. I just wanted to ask you ladies if it has happened to anyone else here and what would you do... I am a little worried about the SPF, but we don't get much sun this time of the year, so I guess I can get away with it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just wanted to ask you ladies if it has happened to anyone else here


 I just looked at my free tube of #21 and it says 20120810, I'm not sure but it looks like an expiration date to me.

This makes me wonder if that's why they had the special...to get rid of these tubes. Ugh!

Anyone else?


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course I also ordered from Missha when I found out about the free BB cream from you guys (thanks for all the great offers you post btw) and I just got my order today. I got a very pretty shimmery violet eyeshadow and the BB cream! I was really excited when I saw my package (still am actually) but I have a few concerns.
> 
> ...


 Well that's disappointing! If that's truly the expiration date, then mine expired 8/10/12. I don't have a problem using the BB cream; mine doesn't smell funky or look weird (but what do I know...this is the first time I've purchased it). Kind of leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I'm not sure I can support a company that sends out expired products.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SNAIL MUCUS EXTRACT??? *screaming on the inside*


 Mhm it's supposed to help skin regenerate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/306554-snail-cream-benefits/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

OK, that's a really specific date, you know how milk says it expires on a certain specific date? Would't that be more like the date it was manufactured than the expiry date?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, that's a really specific date, you know how milk says it expires on a certain specific date? Would't that be more like the date it was manufactured than the expiry date?


 Could be...but wouldn't it have to have an expiration date as well? I only see the one date on mine.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone should email and ask. Mine is 20120810


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok, I checked mine, which has: 20110521...I went to http://checkcosmetic.net/ and it says:

Quote: Date of manufacture:18 of June, 2011General shelf life: 36 months




 Valid at least for the next 17 months

So it's not the manufacture date nor the expiry date. If you are concerned just go to that website. I didn't think they would have Missha, but they do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm guessing it's the manufacture date, but I'm a little concerned. I got the free BB cream as well, and I don't want to wear something that far expired all over my face.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I checked mine, which has: 20110521...I went to http://checkcosmetic.net/ and it says:
> 
> So it's not the manufacture date nor the expiry date. If you are concerned just go to that website. I didn't think they would have Missha, but they do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! I didn't know about this website... but where exactly did you find the code you entered in the calculator? I entered what I thought was the LOT number (on the left of the date on the box), but it doesn't work..


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I checked mine, which has: 20110521...I went to http://checkcosmetic.net/ and it says:
> 
> So it's not the manufacture date nor the expiry date. If you are concerned just go to that website. I didn't think they would have Missha, but they do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 When I entered my code on that site I get: Error: specified code is not correct, or not supported.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you! I didn't know about this website... but where exactly did you find the code you entered in the calculator? I entered what I thought was the LOT number (on the left of the date on the box), but it doesn't work..


 Welcome ^^ For the BB cream specifically it's on the other side from where you found the date. It's a 6 digit code with 2 letters and 4 numbers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, that's a really specific date, you know how milk says it expires on a certain specific date? Would't that be more like the date it was manufactured than the expiry date?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did anyone else get a sample of super aqua ultra waterfull cream? It came with the bb cream but i dont know what its used for....


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I entered my code on that site I get: Error: specified code is not correct, or not supported.


 That's what I get too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else get a sample of super aqua ultra waterfull cream? It came with the bb cream but i dont know what its used for....


 No sample for me. 

Regarding the date on the package...after doing a little googling, the consensus is that the date is the manufacture date. I found this response from Missha when someone sent them the same question:

Here's the answer. "Dear Valuable Customer, Thank you for your inquiry and do apologize for the inconvenince the date on the product are the manufacturing dates. These products expire 3 to 5 yrs after the manufacturing date. " (and, as Stella previously mentioned, good for 12 months after opening.)


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 4, 2013)

I got that sample. I think it's just a face cream.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 4, 2013)

> Did anyone else get a sample of super aqua ultra waterfull cream? It came with the bb cream but i dont know what its used for....


 I got a sample of it...looked it up on the missha site. www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=mainProductDetail&amp;p_code=MSMS2203&amp;ctg=BCA


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh thanks so much it sounds good i could use some moisture ! Thanks again


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No sample for me.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for looking!  I hope that's it!


----------



## onebizeebee (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey all! I also jumped on the bandwagon and purchased some eyeshadow to receive the free BB cream. I already received it and so far I'm liking it. The scent is a bit strong when first applied, but it does go away after some time. I have sensitive skin and this has not given me any problems so far.

Has anyone tried any of their other BB creams? My brother lives in Korea and is coming to visit in March so I would like to stock up since it's so much cheaper if bought there. If not Missha, any other BB creams you all recommend? Thanks in advance for any of your feedback!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 5, 2013)

So tried my BB cream last night and  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it is so amazing. I just quickly slathered it on my face and couldnt believe the coverage. I looked flawless and didnt even try to! I must get more of this stuff it is such a bargain! Thanks ladies for enabling!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 5, 2013)

The #21 is definitely the perfect shade for me. I also liked the coverage. I'm trying it today for the first time. Can't wait to see how it hold up compared to the primer + foundation that I normally wear. I think I will be using a second email and grabbing another one.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 5, 2013)

Me too today is the wear test for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so far I got 2 compliments since I never wear full face makeup. My face looks flawless but we shall see by the end of today!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course I also ordered from Missha when I found out about the free BB cream from you guys (thanks for all the great offers you post btw) and I just got my order today. I got a very pretty shimmery violet eyeshadow and the BB cream! I was really excited when I saw my package (still am actually) but I have a few concerns.
> 
> ...


That is the date of manufacturing not the expiration date.

In Korea you are required to post the manufacturing date on skincare and beauty items.

So don't worry about your BB cream, it's fine!


----------



## lilin82 (Feb 5, 2013)

I am pretty fair skinned between Porcelain and Ivory, would #21 be too dark for me or should I go with #13? Thank you


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 5, 2013)

Just got the email that my second Missha order shipped, woot! (ordered 2/2)


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 5, 2013)

I ordered a second one too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 5, 2013)

Me too!!! It was too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered a second one too!








Just couldn't resist!


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't really like this BB cream. I tried it today and my face was blotchy and uneven by lunch.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 5, 2013)

Today was day 2 and my face was still very dry and patchy looking. Back to tinted moisturizers for me!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Today was day 2 and my face was still very dry and patchy looking. Back to tinted moisturizers for me!


 Did you use moisturizer or just the BB? Just wondering ^^


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe try experimenting with different combos of moisturizers/primers/setting powders? I used a moisturizer then the pore cover balm from the missha site, plus mac translucent powder and it was great! Though I have very oily skin so the odds are low that I'd get dry using it. If all fails then I'm sure it would be great for a trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 5, 2013)

Today I actually applied it over my deep moisture night mask (I stayed home today so no worry of it melting off) and my skin was still dry and patchy. Oh well. It's a common issue for me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Today I actually applied it over my deep moisture night mask (I stayed home today so no worry of it melting off) and my skin was still dry and patchy. Oh well. It's a common issue for me.


 aww that's too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also for a while(since you changed your picture) I thought you were new or something, because you changed your picture lmao! And then now I saw your user name and went: Wait a minute! lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilin82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am pretty fair skinned between Porcelain and Ivory, would #21 be too dark for me or should I go with #13?
> 
> Thank you


 21 should work just fine. I am also super fair, generally wear the lightest shade in everything, and the 21 works very well for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish they would let us pick the color. I think the 21 would be too dark for me.


 I'm pasty pale, wear the lightest shade in most foundations, and it's not too dark at all.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well... I bit the bullet and got a Feb Glossybox - the theme is International Makeup - so I'm hoping there is some Missha or other Asian BB cream in there.  If not, then I'll see if the deal is still active.  Shade #21 is a fine for my winter skin but I think I'll need #23 for summer.
> 
> And I'm hoping I don't regret the glossybox... oh the horrible, horrible customer service stories *shudders*


 I doubt there will be Missha since they have already sent it out twice...but I would love to try another Asian BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilin82 (Feb 6, 2013)

> 21 should work just fine. I am also super fair, generally wear the lightest shade in everything, and the 21 works very well for me.


 Thank you!


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 6, 2013)

Got mine in today! I ordered the mono touch eyeshadow in OPK01 and it is a beautiful peachy champage color. They also sent me a sample of the Super Aqua Ultra Waterfull Cream. I have not had a chance to try the BB Cream on my face since I am at work, but it looked awesome on my hand and #21 looks like it may be a *teensy* bit light to just perfect!!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 6, 2013)

Hahaha I hated my lack of smile so I changed it. I'm a happy person! Need a smile!!



> aww that's too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also for a while(since you changed your picture) I thought you were new or something, because you changed your picture lmao! And then now I saw your user name and went: Wait a minute! lolÂ


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hahaha I hated my lack of smile so I changed it. I'm a happy person! Need a smile!!


 I can't manage to ever get a nice smile on a picture lol. But your pic is quite cute ^^


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 6, 2013)

> I can't manage to ever get a nice smile on a picture lol. But your pic is quite cute ^^


 My son can make any pic cute haha


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I doubt there will be Missha since they have already sent it out twice...but I would love to try another Asian BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Maybe there is a non BB cream Missha product in there, since they already have a relationship with the company?


----------



## starryeyed (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *onebizeebee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all! I also jumped on the bandwagon and purchased some eyeshadow to receive the free BB cream. I already received it and so far I'm liking it. The scent is a bit strong when first applied, but it does go away after some time. I have sensitive skin and this has not given me any problems so far.
> 
> Has anyone tried any of their other BB creams? My brother lives in Korea and is coming to visit in March so I would like to stock up since it's so much cheaper if bought there. If not Missha, any other BB creams you all recommend? Thanks in advance for any of your feedback!


 I've tried a lot of Korean BB Creams and I have to say...Missha is worth stocking alone. But if you must, I really like Holika Holika's BB Creams.

Also...your icon is so cute!


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 6, 2013)

Other bB Creams you might want to try is BRTC and Elishacoy. Both korean and i'm absolutely in love with them. The Elishacoy always nuddy one is so sheer that you don't even feel like you're wearing makeup. When it's the summer time, i switch over to the BRTC cuz it controls the oil better. This is the one that i use http://www.momomango.com/brtc/blemish-recover-balm/. It says it's for blemish but i really use it just to contorl the oil.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 6, 2013)

I kept resisting for two days and finally broke down. 

Here's my humble purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I decided to grab a couple things I needed anyway, like cotton puffs and french nail tip strips and a new brow pencil since mine's almost used up.

Also I needed an actual nail sponge for ombre effect, and at this discounted price this is the cheapest I've seen it.

Product Price Quantity Size Total





M Vita BB Cream (Matte) SPF 20/PA++
$19.99$11.99
  $11.99
 




French Nail Tip Liner
$1.99$1.19
  $1.19
 




Nail Gradation Sponge
$2.99$1.79
  $1.79
 




M Perfect Cover BB Cream (New Subscriber First Purchase) #21 Light Beige
$29.99$0.00
  $0.00
 




Cotton Puff 100
$3.00$1.80
  $1.80
 




MISSHA The Style Perfect Eyebrow Styler(Auto) Dark Brown
$8.00$4.80
0.4g
$4.80
      Coupon Title Discount Minimum Purchase Amount Expiration Date



 New Subscriber First Purchase Gift - M Perfect Cover BB Cream #21   $ 1 02/09/2013 
Total : $21.57 Discount Total : -$0.00 Subtotal : $21.57 
Ground Delivery Shipping : $8.99 Tax : $0.00 *Payment Total :*
*$30.56*


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kept resisting for two days and finally broke down.
> 
> ...


 Wow that's some nice haulage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you know is Missha takes paypal?


----------



## OiiO (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's some nice haulage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you know is Missha takes paypal?


 Thanks! Pretty sure they don't or I would have used that option otherwise.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! Pretty sure they don't or I would have used that option otherwise.


 Damn, thanks for the info either way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hellopengy (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kept resisting for two days and finally broke down.
> 
> ...




you did so much better than me! I decided to spend $40 so I could get the free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh the things I will do for free shipping!

super excited to try out the BB creams though!! I ended up getting #27 for myself, #23 for my sister, and #21 for the "new subscriber bonus". I figure at least one of those shades HAS to match my skin tone..right?

I got those cotton puffs too. They looked so cute in a box!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whats your skin tone? As in  fair, light, medium, dark...?


----------



## cheetahchirps (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kept resisting for two days and finally broke down.
> 
> ...


Ooo, I ordered the Vita BB Cream Matte also. One of the reviews said that  they mixed it with the Perfect Cover to get a less glowy finish and that the shade is close to 21. Let us know how it works for you when it arrives. I just ordered today for that great deal so it'll be a while for me. BTW, the free BB deal goes on until the 13th.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooo, I ordered the Vita BB Cream Matte also. *One of the reviews said that  they mixed it with the Perfect Cover to get a less glowy finish and that the shade is close to 21*. Let us know how it works for you when it arrives. I just ordered today for that great deal so it'll be a while for me. BTW, the free BB deal goes on until the 13th.


 Those are exactly the reasons why I ordered it! I'll let you know how I like it, and post some swatches and a blog review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 7, 2013)

I was lurking the ipsy thread and bought the bb cream too. Im vampire white so hopefully it'll work for me. Cant pass up cheap deals. Lol. Ive tried the garnier and loreal bb creams and was not impressed at all.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kept resisting for two days and finally broke down.
> 
> ...


 Btw. the Style Perfect Brow pencil has gotten AMAZING reviews!!!!!

It's supposed to be fantastic!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 8, 2013)

My second Missha order came today, the one I used by BF's name for. I thought it was really cool that the extra packet sample inside was a 'Missha for Men' sample! It's called Urban Soul, The First Treatment Essence...I had to look it up on the website to see what it was for, all it says is "Essence and toner for men". So I'm guessing it's a facial toner? The site doesn't have a description or instructions listed....but I think it's cool that they put a men's sample in there for him! (coincidence maybe, but awesome if it was intentional!)


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My second Missha order came today, the one I used by BF's name for. I thought it was really cool that the extra packet sample inside was a 'Missha for Men' sample! It's called Urban Soul, The First Treatment Essence...I had to look it up on the website to see what it was for, all it says is "Essence and toner for men". So I'm guessing it's a facial toner? The site doesn't have a description or instructions listed....but I think it's cool that they put a men's sample in there for him! (coincidence maybe, but awesome if it was intentional!)


 My order had the men's sample too.  Unless they think I'm a dude...it's probably a *lucky* coincidence.  Dear Missha, I'm very much a girl...haha.


----------



## CarmenVF (Feb 9, 2013)

I've been wanting to try this BB cream for a year, so I was super excited when my order arrived yesterday. Happy with the color and coverage but not so much the scent. It was stronger than I expected and I was kind of over it after wearing/smelling it or an hour. Do you ladies know if any of Missha's other BB creams are odorless?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been wanting to try this BB cream for a year, so I was super excited when my order arrived yesterday. Happy with the color and coverage but not so much the scent. It was stronger than I expected and I was kind of over it after wearing/smelling it or an hour. Do you ladies know if any of Missha's other BB creams are odorless?


 I'm not sure on their other BB creams, but the first time I wore the #21, I was like you and could smell that scent ALL DAY.  But now that I've worn it several times, I don't smell it anymore.  I have no idea if my nose got used to it or if the smell fades, and was something maybe from the packaging?  That's my experience though... smelly the first time, a week later, not so much.


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if any of the other Missha BB have less coverage than the one we got for free? After wearing it for a few days I just think it is too much for me. Also I am pretty fair skinned, but I think that the #21 is a bit too light which might be part of the problem.


----------



## mermuse (Feb 9, 2013)

So I just tried to put in a fairly large order, but even after my credit card information, it didn't give me the 40% off. It still says 40% off on the site. I hate to go any further than that, since I think the next part charges me. I believe today is the last day too. I even tried swapping the coupons wondering if I had to use the anniversary gift over the first time order, but no dice. I wonder if it ended at 9pm when customer service closed? That doesn't really make sense, though. Usually it goes to midnight from my other experiences. Boooooooo. Did it list the discounts immediately for you?


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if any of the other Missha BB have less coverage than the one we got for free? After wearing it for a few days I just think it is too much for me. Also I am pretty fair skinned, but I think that the #21 is a bit too light which might be part of the problem.


 The M Signature BB cream is a bit more sheer. It also is free of parabens etc. I really like it! Try it in a #23.


----------



## mermuse (Feb 10, 2013)

For what it's worth, I guess the promo ended Friday, and I was too delirious from working 70 hours this week to figure that out. Meh on them for not pulling the 40% off stuff from the site when it ended. At least I presume I'll hear from here next time they do another 40% off promo.


----------



## hellopengy (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whats your skin tone? As in  fair, light, medium, dark...?


I am medium to tan.. more tan in the summer. I looked at some Youtube reviews of #27 and those girls seem to have my skin tone so I think I should be ok..


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am medium to tan.. more tan in the summer. I looked at some Youtube reviews of #27 and those girls seem to have my skin tone so I think I should be ok..


 Oh Ok, cuz if you were light that would be way dark! But yeah that should be OK for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Gl ^^


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey ladies! I figure most of you have received your free BB cream by now....

For those who hadn't tried it before, did you love it? hate it? Did you think it was worth all 'the hype' it was getting? Are you glad you got in on the deal? Thoughts?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 14, 2013)

I absolutely love it.  Everyone was right, western BB creams have nothing on Asian ones.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey Scooby. I really do love the Missha I got. So much to get 2 I it has such amazing coverage and os totally idiot proof (which I really need). I can literally slather this stuff on my face without looking in the mirror and still look flawless I got a sample of a BB cream from Pacifica to try to compare and there is no comparison. I mean, talk about the simplest makeup routine for your face


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 14, 2013)

I love the Missha too!  It has more coverage than I thought it would, and the sunscreen is AWESOME because I can't tell you how many times I've put on a full face of makeup in the middle of summer and then thought "oh no! I forgot to put on sunscreen!"


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey Scooby. I really do love the Missha I got. So much to get 2 I it has such amazing coverage and os totally idiot proof (which I really need). I can literally slather this stuff on my face without looking in the mirror and still look flawless I got a sample of a BB cream from Pacifica to try to compare and there is no comparison. I mean, talk about the simplest makeup routine for your face


 Yep...totally this ^^^. My second one is due to come in any day now.


----------



## ashleyanner (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm in love with it too!  The sad part is...I think it broke me out...like not big ugly nasty acne, but those small bumpy ones.  I'm going to try it again this weekend and if it happens again...I'll sadly have to pass it on to my mom.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 15, 2013)

I love it....I'm so glad I got two. I have sampled many 'bb' creams (never a Korean one) and purchased a few to try and this by far works the best for me. I've been using the pore cover balm with it and it really gives my super oily skin a lovely matte finish for hours! It does look a little weird when I first apply it, but after a minute or two it changes to match me perfectly. I am so happy that I got on board with this deal, I might never have tried it with the $30 price tag. Now I know I love it, so I will happily pay that price when I run out! 

I've tried to apply it several ways...fingers don't spread it quite as I would like, I tried stippling it on with a Sigma F80 flat top kabuki brush but I felt like it applied too thick that way, my favorite way is to take some on a Sigma F50 duo fibre brush and swirl it on in circular motions all over.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 15, 2013)

> I love it....I'm so glad I got two. I have sampled many 'bb' creams (never a Korean one) and purchased a few to try and this by far works the best for me. I've been using the pore cover balm with it and it really gives my super oily skin a lovely matte finish for hours! It does look a little weird when I first apply it, but after a minute or two it changes to match me perfectly. I am so happy that I got on board with this deal, I might never have tried it with the $30 price tag. Now I know I love it, so I will happily pay that price when I run out!Â  I've tried to apply it several ways...fingers don't spread it quite as I would like, I tried stippling it on with a Sigma F80 flat top kabuki brush but I felt like it applied too thick that way, my favorite way is to take some on a Sigma F50 duo fibre brush and swirl it on in circular motions all over.


 I need to try the brush method! I've only been using my fingers! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to try the brush method! I've only been using my fingers! Thanks for the tip!


 Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also love how one pump covers my face...and I don't wear makeup every day ( I home school my 11 yr old, so I don't go out much lol), so these 2 will last me a looooong time.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't wear a full face of makeup often either. Just got my second one in the mail yesterday. Thank goodness this stuff lasts for a long time unopened.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it....I'm so glad I got two. I have sampled many 'bb' creams (never a Korean one) and purchased a few to try and this by far works the best for me. *I've been using the pore cover balm *with it and it really gives my super oily skin a lovely matte finish for hours! It does look a little weird when I first apply it, but after a minute or two it changes to match me perfectly. I am so happy that I got on board with this deal, I might never have tried it with the $30 price tag. Now I know I love it, so I will happily pay that price when I run out!
> 
> I've tried to apply it several ways...fingers don't spread it quite as I would like, I tried stippling it on with a Sigma F80 flat top kabuki brush but I felt like it applied too thick that way, my favorite way is to take some on a Sigma F50 duo fibre brush and swirl it on in circular motions all over.


 This is what I purchased with my second BB cream and I really like it! I got it yesterday...Thanks for posting about it originally...You are the reason I ordered it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 15, 2013)

> This is what I purchased with my second BB cream and I really like it! I got it yesterday...Thanks for posting about it originally...You are the reason I ordered it!


 Awesome! I really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 16, 2013)

I love buffing it in too, sadly my brush is too rough and really scratches my face, so I just use my beauty blender. I need another flat top brush


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 17, 2013)

*sigh* I finally broke down and got a 2nd tube... Many thanks to Scooby384 for the helpful info a few pages ago (used hubby's name and my secondary email address*, was able to pay with my debit card again!)   and to jnm9jem for the recommendation on the eyeshadow color OPK01, I ended up getting that one.  Hoping it's a peachier shade than the Mary Lou-Manizer, I was actually holding my little sample up to the computer screen, trying to see if they were different colors! The Missha color looks peachier and rose-gold-ier (yup, just made that one up) than the MLM.  They were out of stock on the KH01 that I ordered last time (a beautiful silvery sparkly light green!), so I was going crazy trying to find something I liked... 

I swear, I couldn't help myself... I have fallen in love with this BB Cream!  And now that I know it works on my skin and looks amazing, I could not stop myself from buying another tube!  Enablers, unite!  

*Thank goodness for having 2 email addresses.  I would have been in SO much trouble if my hubby started getting emails/newsletters about makeup!!!


----------



## roxyupallnight (Feb 17, 2013)

Just curious to those of you who have ordered from Missha...how long does it take for you to get your order? I ordered a week ago and it still hasn't shipped. Wondering if that is normal....


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxyupallnight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious to those of you who have ordered from Missha...how long does it take for you to get your order? I ordered a week ago and it still hasn't shipped. Wondering if that is normal....


 It's normal during a sale. It took almost 2 weeks for my last order to arrive. 10 days to process it, and then 2 days after it shipped.

I am still waiting for an order I placed on the 8th.


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxyupallnight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious to those of you who have ordered from Missha...how long does it take for you to get your order? I ordered a week ago and it still hasn't shipped. Wondering if that is normal....


 Yup, it does take a while during the sale and I think that they posted something on their home page along the lines of "Shipping Delays due to order increases". I ordered mine on the 2/6 and that was right around the beginning of the sale; it actually shipped on the 15th and should be at my house tonight (I'm in Kansas City).


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 19, 2013)

Got my missha order today. Yay!!! Loving the bb cream. Might have to order another! Lol. Got the VL01 single shadow. Its a VERY pale lilac. I ordered on feb 6 so it took 2 wks to receive it.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 21, 2013)

Omgosh the BB creams and the eyebrow pencil are amazing! They're the types of products that you try once and wonder how on earth you lived without them before. I'm working on a blog post right now and I'll let you know when it's up but so far I've been really impressed with Missha.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 28, 2013)

I just placed my order for the regular and matte BB creams.  I hope it's as good as you guys say it is.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 1, 2013)

I tried my sample of the Aqua Waterfull face cream the other night, and it felt nice...not life-changing, but not bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 1, 2013)

Okay you naughty enablers....I placed my first order for this BB cream and I can't wait to try it! I did the eyeshadow and pay shipping to get the free BB cream. Fingers crossed that it will work for me!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 1, 2013)

It worked really great for me... I was surprised how matte it made my combination-oily skin look (which is rare for a bb cream-moisturizer), but definitely did not dry out my skin, and it covered a little better than my Skin79 bb cream! Also, it is closer to my natural skin tone and less greyish, so that helps too!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It worked really great for me... I was surprised how matte it made my combination-oily skin look (which is rare for a bb cream-moisturizer), but definitely did not dry out my skin, and it covered a little better than my Skin79 bb cream! Also, it is closer to my natural skin tone and less greyish, so that helps too!


 I'm glad to hear that it doesn't dry your skin out.  Since I started using the Peter Thomas Roth acne products, my skin has been super dry.  I did used to have oily skin, so it's kind of a nice change...?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 1, 2013)

It sounds really promising! From what I've read it will take a couple of weeks to get to me, so I'm in for a bit of a wait, but it might be worth it!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 1, 2013)

> It sounds really promising! From what I've read it will take a couple of weeks to get to me, so I'm in for a bit of a wait, but it might be worth it!


 It is worth the wait. I have a massive acne breakout right now and the Missha is disguising how bad it really is.


----------



## kelley (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow!  I just ordered my free missha w/ my clearance eyeshadow LAST NIGHT &amp; I just got notification that it has shipped!  Awesome news, especially because if I like it &amp; they're still running the promo, you betcha I'm going to use my 2nd e-mail &amp; my boyfriend's name.  :]  thank you muchly, magicalmom!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  I just ordered my free missha w/ my clearance eyeshadow LAST NIGHT &amp; I just got notification that it has shipped!  Awesome news, especially because if I like it &amp; they're still running the promo, you betcha I'm going to use my 2nd e-mail &amp; my boyfriend's name.  :]  thank you muchly, magicalmom!


 no prob!  I'm expecting my official "enabler" badge from makeuptalk any day now!


----------



## cskeiser (Mar 3, 2013)

I love my "free" Missha that I ordered.  I have oily skin (even at 45)...and use Bare Escentuals powder foundation.  After putting on the Missha BB, I actually forgot to put on my BE foundation because my skin looked so great!  I love this stuff.... time to order more with my other email account.. lol


----------



## kelley (Mar 5, 2013)

tried my missha for the 1st time today!  after putting it on, i did notice that it was a bit lighter in color than my dr. jart, but still blended with my skin.  i may be imagining it, but now that it's been on for an hour and a half, it may have warmed up a bit.  or maybe i'm just more awake. :]


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 5, 2013)

I received my Missha order today (1 regular-sized Matte BB cream and 1 mini whatever-the-red-one-is BB cream).  After trying both, I'm really not impressed.  I'm going to try at least one of them tomorrow morning.  The color was fine, but they seemed kinda oily.  I suppose I may have set my expectations too high.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay, I take back what I said yesterday.  I tried the matte one again today, using less product than I did yesterday.  I didn't like it for the first few minutes, but once it blended in with my skin a little better, I liked it.  The only thing I don't particularly like is how it made me look ill - I *had* to wear blush.  It did cover up the imperfections on my face nicely though, so I don't mind the trade off.  I have too much blush anyhow - might as well use it.  I didn't notice this until about 5pm, but I didn't need to use my Peter Thomas Roth mattifying gel today, which I've been applying daily since I discovered it in June.  After 12 hours, the only shiny part of my face is my nose.  I guess I can see why so many of you seem to love it so much.  I'm going to try it with one of my pore-minimizing primers tomorrow.


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been using Missha BB cream for about 2wks now and I feel like it is actually making my skin look better (less redness, more even skintone?) even when I'm NOT wearing it. I find that I don't have to wear as much as I did when I first started to get the same coverage.

Or maybe I'm totally imagining it!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using Missha BB cream for about 2wks now and I feel like it is actually making my skin look better (less redness, more even skintone?) even when I'm NOT wearing it. I find that I don't have to wear as much as I did when I first started to get the same coverage.
> 
> Or maybe I'm totally imagining it!


 I'm pretty sure that's what BB creams are supposed to do.  It's pretty cool.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 6, 2013)

I just noticed the free offer by Missha! That's pretty awesome. I went ahead and got the offer + a $2 eyeshadow for a total of $11 with shipping! not a bad deal at all. I'm pretty pale though, so I hope it matches my tone ok enough.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 7, 2013)

My order should be here today or tomorrow! I'm so excited to try the BB cream!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My order should be here today or tomorrow! I'm so excited to try the BB cream!


 Tell us what you think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> please? ^^


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 7, 2013)

Still in love with Missha- yes I need blush because this makes my skin look flawless and smooth- and you still need that color pop on your cheeks- even with regular foundation.

I have not found a BB cream that gives me that flawless of a look- I could not stop looking at myself in the mirror the first two days I tried it, haha.


----------



## plutorayz (Mar 7, 2013)

So glad I came across this thread. 



 I went ahead and made 2 orders (one with just the eyeshadow,and the other with the matte bb cream for $13.99 through the link someone posted on the first page) on separate emails since I know it's totally worth it. 

For anyone who loves it and balks at the $30 price  - you can find it cheaper on amazon, I linked one option below.

http://www.amazon.com/Missha-Perfect-Cover-Cream-1-69oz/dp/B002B9DWBC/ref=sr_1_3?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1362684585&amp;sr=1-3&amp;keywords=missha+m+perfect+cover+bb+cream


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So glad I came across this thread.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that, mine's halfway done, so I will definitely check this out when I'm out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plutorayz (Mar 7, 2013)

No problemo! I'm still going through my original one that I got from Glossybox in their September (I think?) box, when I started getting low I looked for the cheapest route. As it stands I *still* haven't reached the bottom of that tube, but at least now I'll have plenty of back ups.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 8, 2013)

Got my BB cream yesterday and am wearing it today. At first I thought no way would it work on me because it seemed way too light, but when applied and evened out it blended right in with my skin and I have to say it looks pretty good! My face feels very satiny. So far I like this a lot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB cream yesterday and am wearing it today. At first I thought no way would it work on me because it seemed way too light, but when applied and evened out it blended right in with my skin and I have to say it looks pretty good! My face feels very satiny. So far I like this a lot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Great to hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 8, 2013)

I must confess, I'm already conniving a way to get another one! I think my mom needs to order one! LOL


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must confess, I'm already conniving a way to get another one! I think my mom needs to order one! LOL


 lmao do it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm on it! LOL  Need it like a hole in the head, but that has never stopped me!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 8, 2013)

I just wrote a review in my blog, but here are two comparison swatches for M Vita BB cream (comes in one universal color) and Perfect Cover BB Cream in #21. Top picture is inside the house, the bottom picture is outside in the bright sunlight.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 8, 2013)

I got an email from Missha a couple hours ago.  It said that their *BB creams are now 30% off* because they've sold over 20 million bottles.  I'm ordering another matte BB cream for myself and want to get either the perfect cover or moisture BB cream for my mom (leaning towards the moisture one - she has combination dry skin).


----------



## OiiO (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email from Missha a couple hours ago.  It said that their *BB creams are now 30% off* because they've sold over 20 million bottles.  I'm ordering another matte BB cream for myself and want to get either the perfect cover or moisture BB cream for my mom (leaning towards the moisture one - she has combination dry skin).


 Thanks for enabling me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I picked up 3 more BB Creams for my collection.


----------



## plutorayz (Mar 9, 2013)

For anyone who hasn't yet registered: they aren't sending out #21 anymore, but instead sending out #23. Just something to keep in mind if you plan on registering for that deal. ;D


----------



## LSloan (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm so glad I found this forum - I received my first missha cream Wednesday and after using it three days in a row, ordered another... I love it - best bb cream I've tried by far... luckily I registered another email address Wednesday and can still get #21   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thank you guys !


----------



## PinkMartiniGirl (Mar 10, 2013)

I once used the sample of Missha BB cream and was surprised at its good effect. I think it's one of the earliest  to product BB cream. Some of friends recommend me Maybelline BB cream, while others prefer Skin 79. Which brand are you using now?


----------



## Sugababe28 (Mar 15, 2013)

I used to use Skin79 but thought id give Missha a try and it was soooo much better (for me, personally!) I bought the no.13 because i am a milk bottle, but i use it in place of a moisturiser and it makes no difference when foundation is applied on top. 13 costs a bit more than the other two shades i have found, on ebay, so next time if the prices are the same i will give no.21 a bash!

I would never ever use Garnier or Maybelline after trying Asian BB cream , there is just no [SIZE=small]comparison[/SIZE][SIZE=small].[/SIZE]


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sugababe28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used to use Skin79 but thought id give Missha a try and it was soooo much better (for me, personally!) I bought the no.13 because i am a milk bottle, but i use it in place of a moisturiser and it makes no difference when foundation is applied on top. 13 costs a bit more than the other two shades i have found, on ebay, so next time if the prices are the same i will give no.21 a bash!
> 
> I would never ever use Garnier or Maybelline after trying Asian BB cream , there is just no [SIZE=small]comparison[/SIZE][SIZE=small].[/SIZE]


 Agreed. I have tried quite a few and only the Asian ones actually give me coverage. The others give me a dull complexion that I really need to spruse up with some kind of highlighter, etc. With Missha I do need to add blush because when I say it covers it COVERS. I look flawless which to some people can be washed out so i needs that extra little pop of color. But it's doing exactly what it says it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 15, 2013)

I got my Missha Perfect Cover No. 21 in the mail earlier this week, and it does wonders for my skin. I'm not one who needs much "skin" makeup because my complexion is pretty decent, but this really gives it an extra "oomph." I love that I can wear it without even feeling like there's anything on my face, I'm not one for heavy makeup. I'm definitely glad that they did this offer for the BB cream because they have a new fan now!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. I have tried quite a few and only the Asian ones actually give me coverage. The others give me a dull complexion that I really need to spruse up with some kind of highlighter, etc. With Missha I do need to add blush because when I say it covers it COVERS. I look flawless which to some people can be washed out so i needs that extra little pop of color. But it's doing exactly what it says it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You definitely need blush with Missha!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. I have tried quite a few and only the Asian ones actually give me coverage. The others give me a dull complexion that I really need to spruse up with some kind of highlighter, etc. With Missha I do need to add blush because when I say it covers it COVERS. I look flawless which to some people can be washed out so i needs that extra little pop of color. But it's doing exactly what it says it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Agreed on the blush!  I'm pale enough as it is, but the Missha covers up the pink in my cheeks.  Unless I want to look like a ghost, I gotta blush it up! (I also have to use a lot more blush than I'm used to, which freaks me out!)


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 15, 2013)

If anyone on here uses the matte BB cream, do you find that it dries your skin out?  I can't seem to find the cause of my super dry skin (like gross, flaky dry).  I thought it was the stuff I wash my face with, but it doesn't seem to be that and I'm not dehydrated.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone on here uses the matte BB cream, do you find that it dries your skin out?  I can't seem to find the cause of my super dry skin (like gross, flaky dry).  I thought it was the stuff I wash my face with, but it doesn't seem to be that and I'm not dehydrated.


 Do you have dry skin? From my experience Vita Matte BB cream does a sick job at controlling the oil production, so unless you have oily or combo skin you better go with the moisturizing version in the gold tube.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you have dry skin? From my experience Vita Matte BB cream does a sick job at controlling the oil production, so unless you have oily or combo skin you better go with the moisturizing version in the gold tube.


 It doesn't leave your skin shiny, does it?  I got my mom the moisturizing version, but my nose and forehead have a tendency to get shiny and figured the matte version would be better for that (I'm kind of paranoid about having a shiny/oily face).  I'll have to order a tube of the moisturizing version.  &amp; by "sick," do you mean good or bad?


----------



## shabs (Mar 16, 2013)

Cool, got a free tube of their BB cream.  If anyone is interested, they're also giving a free bottle of first treatment essence(52.99) w/ $50 dollar purchase.  It's a copycat version of SK-ii.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait to try it!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It doesn't leave your skin shiny, does it?  I got my mom the moisturizing version, but my nose and forehead have a tendency to get shiny and figured the matte version would be better for that (I'm kind of paranoid about having a shiny/oily face).  I'll have to order a tube of the moisturizing version.  &amp; by "sick," do you mean good or bad?


 I meant *good* haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 16, 2013)

> I meant *good* haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â Sorry for the confusion.


 It's one of those tricky colloquialisms that could be used either way.


----------



## paigepeep (Mar 16, 2013)

I got mine and everything arrived within 1 week, and I LOVE the BB Creams. I ordered a variety  of them and can't say which is perfect for me, or even the skin tone, Putting it on straight from tube looks grey but then in a few minutes it blends with my skin and looks great! I haven't even been using concealer. I like the cleansing water very much, and also the essence. Thanks for enabling me ladies!!!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 17, 2013)

Ooh, i just finished my tube of BB cream that arrived in Glossybox!  I think this is the first cosmetic item I have *ever* completely used up.  Well, except for lip balm, which doesn't seem like it should count.  I've been using it every workday since, hmm, November, I think, and definitely since December, so it's probably lasted me a good four or five months.  I happened to have another tube on hand, so I'm on to my second!  It just occurred to me that I haven't really had a nasty zit since I started using this stuff daily.  I remember reading something a while back that said that these creams originally came about in part to help surgery patients recover post-op, and a lot of people have reported that it helps with their blemishes, so, yay!  I think it's doing the same thing for me!  

And now my big dilemma:  Buy a third tube now (backup for when this tube eventually runs out) while I have the money or try to get samples of other BB creams and maybe get something else?  I happen to live about five minutes from a store (Pretty &amp; Cute) that is apparently the only store that is not a Missha concept store that carries this stuff, and they have a whole bunch of other Asian BB creams (P&amp;C is strictly an Asian cosmetics store), so I probably have the widest live-and-in-person variety of these products to choose from outside of Asia, and that makes it really hard for me to decide.

And in related news, I'm blaming this stuff for my newfound obsession with blush.  It took me quite a while to accept this, but, yup, when #21 is your perfect shade, you *do* need more color.  Even though my cheeks are naturally rosy, this stuff is so good at evening out the redness that even my rosiness can't break through.  I now have six blushes (Benetint, Starlooks Barbie fluid blush, Starlooks Cheeky Luscious fluid blush, Starlooks Cuty Peach powder blush, that 3-in-one that Beauty Army has this month, and essence Fruity gel souffle.  As a side note, it's really weird to put something that smells like candy on my *face* and not my *lips*), and every single one has been acquired within the past month.  On the up side, I've only flat-out *purchased* one of them (the essence, which was something like three bucks).


----------



## LydiaNichole (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, i just finished my tube of BB cream that arrived in Glossybox!  I think this is the first cosmetic item I have *ever* completely used up.  Well, except for lip balm, which doesn't seem like it should count.  I've been using it every workday since, hmm, November, I think, and definitely since December, so it's probably lasted me a good four or five months.  I happened to have another tube on hand, so I'm on to my second!  It just occurred to me that I haven't really had a nasty zit since I started using this stuff daily.  I remember reading something a while back that said that these creams originally came about in part to help surgery patients recover post-op, and a lot of people have reported that it helps with their blemishes, so, yay!  I think it's doing the same thing for me!
> 
> ...


 I was introduced to my Missha BB cream (#21) from Glossybox too! It's now a HolyGrail item for me! I'm almost out of my tube, and will definitely re-order soon! I've tried a few other BB creams: Loreal, Garnier, Smashbox, Dr. Jart, Boscia, Stila. None of those hold a candle to my beloved Missha! It's improved my skin, offers a coverage that I like, isn't too drying on my combo skin, doesn't make me a grease ball, and it just all-around terrific! I also like that it has sunscreen in it as well, for days when I'm in a hurry. I'm also a big fan of the packaging too because it's easy to use and helps you waste less product.

I agree with you on blush though! You definitely need to wear blush with it to give you a nice hint of color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupWithTea (Mar 20, 2013)

When you guys apply the BB Cream, do you still apply moisturizer after it?


----------



## pride (Mar 20, 2013)

BB cream is always what I apply last (well, except for makeup like blush or highlighter. Or I guess a finishing powder but I don't use one).


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupWithTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you guys apply the BB Cream, do you still apply moisturizer after it?


 I don't apply moisturizer after, but sometimes I apply moisturizer before. Most of the time I don't need a day moisturizer if I've used night cream the night before, but my skin is very dry lately. The Missha Perfect Cover stays matte for me and I don't need any powder. Skin79 gives me more of a glow/healthy shine and sometimes I need powder with it, but not moisturizer.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 20, 2013)

I definitely need a moisturizer with missha, but I put it on before. I have really dry skin, though.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

I apply moisturizer before the BB cream and not after XD


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 21, 2013)

I apply moisturizer before as well. But if you wanted extra moisture with it, you could always add a little moisturizer with the BB cream, but I don't know if it would still cover as well, haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 25, 2013)

> When you guys apply the BB Cream, do you still apply moisturizer after it? Â


 I have dry skin , so I like to mix the BB cream with 1-2 drops of Argan oil befor putting it on. I find it also helps blend better!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have dry skin , so I like to mix the BB cream with 1-2 drops of Argan oil befor putting it on. I find it also helps blend better!


 Ooh!  I didn't think of that!  I'm going to try that tomorrow morning!  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Roxane68 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have dry skin , so I like to mix the BB cream with 1-2 drops of Argan oil befor putting it on. I find it also helps blend better!


I tried this too and it makes the BB cream spread so much easier.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried this too and it makes the BB cream spread so much easier.


 I use Benefit's That Gal and The Porefessional before applying it and it spreads much better than applying it without primer.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2013)

Is there any such thing as a good brush/sponge cleaner when you use a beautyblender sponge to apply Perfect Cover bb cream? It *does not* like to wash off pretty much anything, most likely because of the mineral oil, plus it gets deep in the sponge, so I can't get the cream out of the sponge. I like using a beautyblender to apply it, but I absolutely cannot get all of the bb cream off or out, and when I try, I just end up ripping the sponge. Barring that, any suggestions for a combination of brush and cleaner so I don't have to go back to applying this stuff with my fingers? Applying with the blender just makes my skin so smooth that I don't want to go back to using my fingers (and then there's the part where it's hard to wash off my fingers afterward), and I did not like the other sponges I've tried, so I'm not sure what to try next.


----------



## shabs (Mar 31, 2013)

I've found that if you wash it immediately after use with a brush cleaner, it stays new looking.  I've used the brush guard cleaner and beauty blender cleaner, both works about the same.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 31, 2013)

I like to use a Sigma F50 and stipple/swirl it on.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is there any such thing as a good brush/sponge cleaner when you use a beautyblender sponge to apply Perfect Cover bb cream? It *does not* like to wash off pretty much anything, most likely because of the mineral oil, plus it gets deep in the sponge, so I can't get the cream out of the sponge. I like using a beautyblender to apply it, but I absolutely cannot get all of the bb cream off or out, and when I try, I just end up ripping the sponge.
> 
> Barring that, any suggestions for a combination of brush and cleaner so I don't have to go back to applying this stuff with my fingers? Applying with the blender just makes my skin so smooth that I don't want to go back to using my fingers (and then there's the part where it's hard to wash off my fingers afterward), and I did not like the other sponges I've tried, so I'm not sure what to try next.


 I would use Philosophy's Purity Made Simple, but then started using Dove and it works way better, also it's way cheaper LOL


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2013)

> I would use Philosophy's Purity Made Simple, but then started using Dove and it works way better, also it's way cheaper LOL


 Ooh, perfect. I actually use purity, so I picked up one of the *huge* bottles with the pump during one of Nordstrom's sales, which means I have a ton. That did the trick! It took a lot because this thing had a lot more bb cream in it than I thought, but now I can prevent buildup in the future! Thanks!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, perfect. I actually use purity, so I picked up one of the *huge* bottles with the pump during one of Nordstrom's sales, which means I have a ton. That did the trick! It took a lot because this thing had a lot more bb cream in it than I thought, but now I can prevent buildup in the future! Thanks!


 welcome, I would recommend to try out with Dove to, since it's way cheaper, I had the unscented one and it does the trick much better ^^


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2013)

> welcome, I would recommend to try out with Dove to, since it's way cheaper, I had the unscented one and it does the trick much better ^^


 Which Dove? Was that a brush cleaner or a facial cleanser? I've got enough (probably 24 oz) of the purity to last me well over a year, and I plan on getting more this summer if Nordstrom has this deal for their anniversary sale again (40 oz for $50!), so I'm fine with using it as a beautyblender cleanser, but if that deal doesn't come back, I'll definitely want something cheaper on the back burner.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which Dove? Was that a brush cleaner or a facial cleanser? I've got enough (probably 24 oz) of the purity to last me well over a year, and I plan on getting more this summer if Nordstrom has this deal for their anniversary sale again (40 oz for $50!), so I'm fine with using it as a beautyblender cleanser, but if that deal doesn't come back, I'll definitely want something cheaper on the back burner.


 just a Dove unscented bar soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  AND omg what a huge deal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would've loved to get that lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 1, 2013)

I haven't figured out how I feel about the perfect BB cream I got with their get one free deal. It makes my skin look even and flawless, BUT it makes my upper cheeks break out very badly. I never have major break outs, just a little blemish if I'm stressed or pmsing, but both times I wore it (separated by like a week) my upper cheeks just get clusters of blemishes. I've never had anything like this happen. I shower and clean my face every night so I don't think that is a problem. Idk. I really want to like the product so I'm going to keep trying.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2013)

Urgh, it turns out that I'm going to have to only use the Perfect Cover during autumn and winter and find something else during spring and summer. My skin chemistry apparently changes during warmer months, and this stuff does not play well with my spring chemistry. Burny skin =  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Urgh, it turns out that I'm going to have to only use the Perfect Cover during autumn and winter and find something else during spring and summer. My skin chemistry apparently changes during warmer months, and this stuff does not play well with my spring chemistry. Burny skin =
> 
> 
> ...


 oh noes :S


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 11, 2013)

Man, I'm such an idiot! I've been having terrible skin problems and I never associated it with the Missha. I've had hives, flaky patches and eyelid swelling. I went to the eye doctor and he specifically asked me if I had changed anything in my make up and I told him no not even thinking that the Missha was new. I haven't been using it for the past week because I got some other samples I wanted to try out and what do you know, my skin problems have ended! Facepalm! Bummed because I really did like the Missha. At least it was free...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow so it seems like at least three of us had major skin problems from the Missha bb cream. At least I don't feel crazy now. It's a shame because it really made my skin look great.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2013)

I think my big problem might be the sunscreen. Even a standalone sunscreen tends to do the exact same thing the Missha did when I sweat or get a little oily (my skin is usually super dry). I think my skin turns acidic in warmer weather, and Bad Things like this happen.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow that really sucks that you guys can't wear Missha and it does that you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh dear.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol, dangit! I'm going to look, I know it!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh no. That's baaaaad for my wallet!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol, dangit! I'm going to look, I know it!





> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh no. That's baaaaad for my wallet!!


 Fortunately, all of their BB creams aren't on sale.  My mom uses the moisture type BB cream, so I ordered her 3 of those (which should last her quite some time - I'm still using the same bottle I received in February), and the BB Boomer and Real Complete BB cream for myself.  The entire order came to $73, but I should have VIP access now.  I'm on a Missha no-buy until I finish my umpteen bottles.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jun 18, 2013)

Has anybody ordered their sample sets? Under special offer and sample shop. $2.00!!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Fortunately, all of their BB creams aren't on sale. Â My mom uses the moisture type BB cream, so I ordered her 3 of those (which should last her quite some time - I'm still using the same bottle I received in February), and the BB Boomer and Real Complete BB cream for myself. Â The entire order came to $73, but I should have VIP access now. Â I'm on a Missha no-buy until I finish my umpteen bottles. Â


 Well that is a little better. Lol. The BB cream is the only thing that tempts me. I have half a tube plus another full one so I'm good there.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anybody ordered their sample sets? Under special offer and sample shop. $2.00!!


 I ordered all of them when they first became available on the site.

I'll take a picture for you and post it here in a sec.

Update: Here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered these a while ago and still haven't tried a single thing. Now I feel like such a hoarder!

Just missing the bestsellers sample pack, but I think I gave that one to someone to try Missha products.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ooooh I must have all the things!! Lol thanks for the pic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anybody ordered their sample sets? Under special offer and sample shop. $2.00!!
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do they charge shipping for the sample sets?


 Yes, at their normal overpriced rate.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 18, 2013)

I am ordering the Real Complete BB cream and some sample packs. I hope that it works for me even though I have pink undertones.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jun 20, 2013)

AYFKM, Missha?!  Right after I received my most recent order, I got another email about their "Semi-Annual Sale."  I ordered the BB Boomer at full price.  It is now half price.  I guess I need to place another order by July 7th.  They have also added the Herbal Prescription BB cream to the sale (it's 50% off).  I'm really loving the new bottles.  I ordered the matte BB cream a few weeks ago and both it and the moisture BB cream I got for my mom have bottles like the other BB creams.

ETA: My order came with 10 sheet masks.  I guess I didn't read the promo info well enough.  I thought I was just getting 2.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 23, 2013)

I got my BB cream in the mail, and it actually matches my skin tone really well. My only problem is that it has a very strong fragrance that is like old lady perfume to me. I at least hope it isn't long lasting. I haven't really had a chance to go through all my other items yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think my big problem might be the sunscreen. Even a standalone sunscreen tends to do the exact same thing the Missha did when I sweat or get a little oily (my skin is usually super dry). I think my skin turns acidic in warmer weather, and Bad Things like this happen.


 I tend to get burny skin from sunscreen sometimes, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

